# Doing something for ME



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

We have a spare bedroom in my house that my late mother in law used to stay in (rest in peace). Since she passed away last year, it's become a gigantic closet for my wife to dump junk in. NO MORE! Starting today, I'm claiming it as my MAN CAVE. :smthumbup:

She's not liking it much since I told her on the phone but sorry, I have needs too. I need someplace for ME, someplace I can practice my guitar without resorting to headphones, someplace I can just close the door to and block out all her BS.

This is my first major "breaking free" step and I'm looking forward to following through on it.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

right on man


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I did the same thing with our extra room. Repainted, remodeled, re-furnished. New sound system.

Bought a liquor cabinet and some high end booze for the occasional libation.

It is "my" space and she has honored that for the most part.

I would make one suggestion though. If you build it, do it for yourself, not as a blocking tool for your wife. I would state plainly that it is a sanctuary for you to relax and enjoy. Tell her she is in no way barred from entering, but that the simple courtesy of knocking would be appreciated. Tell her that you will be responsible for all cleaning, fixing, remodeling in that space.

My wife actually thought mine was a great idea. She does join me for a quiet drink and some down time to music on occasion. 

She also found it was a good place to "play". Hence the reason I say don't ban her.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

This brought tears to my eyes. 

Right on, man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If the wife enters the MAN CAVE she better be on her f'ing knees!!!

Ok, big talk.....I have no man cave. But as soon as the oldest goes off to college I'm doing it. As long as she doesn't need a sewing room.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Everytime I hear a man claim, reclaim or say Man-Cave, I get all warm inside. *sniff


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Mistys dad said:


> I did the same thing with our extra room. Repainted, remodeled, re-furnished. New sound system.
> 
> Bought a liquor cabinet and some high end booze for the occasional libation.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice, thank you Mistys Dad! While it will be "my" space, I have no intention of barring her for the very reason you stated. 

She gave me a little bit of opposition last night when I was discussing it with her, but I calmly and nicely explained that I need someplace to go that is my personal space to get away from everything. Between her and the kids, the only other place I can go to have peace and quiet is my garage but it's too damn hot in there this time of the year. I spend enough time in there working on my Corvette and Harley anyway. I also reminded her that I grew up an only child and relish my alone time.

Surprisingly, she actually understood! :smthumbup: Even more incredibly, she helped me go through some of the junk that's currently in there! Somebody pinch me, I must be dreaming!


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If the wife enters the MAN CAVE she better be on her f'ing knees!!!
> 
> Ok, big talk.....I have no man cave. But as soon as the oldest goes off to college I'm doing it. As long as she doesn't need a sewing room.


:lol: If she needs a sewing room, build an addition.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I put a 77 inch screen on the wall, bought a projector and sound system... Had the bar, but I got rid of that for a coke can vending machine..Who needs a bar when you have a 768 can capacity!!

Mancave! For the man to unwind from the wife and the day!

Good job man.. Good luck!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Man Cave Ideas..... I have these on my Photobucket - from another thread I contribued too... thought I would share again:


























...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Good for you, man. Good luck on your new project!


----------

